# Making Jerky in 1980, photos



## twinfallsid (Nov 20, 2009)

I was going through the box of old photos and found these, for the scanner.

So you want to make some jerky?  I started making jerky around 1980.  The first thing you gotta do is get some beef.  A lot of beef.

I've found this method works well:








Field-stripping a beef animal isn't any more difficult than managing an elk.








Ok, so now you've got lots of beef!

Next, cut the hunks into chunks:








And then run the chunks through the slicer:







Then marinade:








And hang in the smoker!








Cheers!
Greg


----------



## meatball (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow...when they said "make jerky from scratch," you took it literally. Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## randocammando (Nov 20, 2009)

That is awesome


----------



## alx (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice jerky....The astronauts get a treat...


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 20, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 20, 2009)

very nice.  I see you are from twin falls.  I like that town especially the snake river. The company I work for owned the building that the Skippers Rest. was in but sold it to the people that opened the burger and kabob rest on blue lakes blvd.  Do you know if the people with the Elk Farm at the corner of the road that you take to Jack Pot NV sells meat to the public?


----------



## twinfallsid (Nov 20, 2009)

The Burger & Kabobs is gone, the building is now the Anchor Bistro.  Yes, that elk ranch does sell elk meat.  I'd call ahead before stopping by, to make sure they have some on hand.


----------



## treegje (Nov 20, 2009)

I love pictures from the old box


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks like you were going rustic then. You did save the hide right?

Nice pics from the past. What a load of work that was.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 21, 2009)

I didn't know that cavemen wore clothes I thought they had loin clothes or something. Thats pretty cool if you have to cut up the beef like that.


----------



## alaskansmokesignals (Nov 21, 2009)

Uh... I thought that whole "smoke jerky in the nude" thing happened in the '70s.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





OK, 1980 is a close enough date for that...


----------



## twinfallsid (Nov 21, 2009)

A live beef can be bought around here for about 90 cents per pound on the hoof.  A good one might weight 600 to 800 pounds.  Even at 50% recovery, that's a lot of cheap beef, in do-it-yourself mode.


Cheers!
Greg


----------

